# Portable Stand & Stick



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Loc on Lem stand $25 and 16 foot climbing stick $25


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice and easy to transport and put up. MUCH safer that the screw in steps. What kinda weight will that stand hold?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't remember what the weight rating was. Might be able to check it out on the internet. It was used by a friend the weighed in at 200. Checking out your Dove hunt picture it seems you might be a "BIT" over 200.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

HEY!! I'm a petite 6' 2" 254 lbs!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Might be "prudent" to pass on these stands.  I heard a buddy of mine fall out of a tree when he dozed off. He was only around 225 and made a hell of a crash. Lucky he wasn't hurt.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift,
You should just stick with the climber stand when hunting those electric poles.

I wish I lived closer and I would probably take you up on both the stand and the ladder. That is a good deal.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

are you trying to sell this? or just showing off your find??


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift pm me your phone # i got a buddy that wants to buy these from you


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

peon said:


> are you trying to sell this? or just showing off your find??


 His prices are listed at the top of his first post.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i seen that.. it doesnt say they are for sale and this is not the market place so i didnt know if he was just showing off a deal he found or what


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

peon said:


> i seen that.. it doesnt say they are for sale and this is not the market place so i didnt know if he was just showing off a deal he found or what


 Now I see where the confusion comes in. I did not see where it was posted. I am pretty sure though that he is selling.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Could not get these to post in the market place so posted here. Are you interested. I also have two climbers for sale. Loggy Bayou for $80 and Treetopper for $45.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Back to the top


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The stick is sold but I still have the stand plus two climbers.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I just saw your post,do you still have the loggy Bayou ?If so does it come with the climber ? If it does i would be interested in it.I used to have one and sold it when I bought a summit climber ..


----------

